# Help us find a diagnosis please!



## Turbo6 (Nov 21, 2007)

We are seriously concerned that we might lose our 5 year old Maltese (Penny). Three weeks ago she passed out cold after running and playing. It didnt look like a seizure because she was unconcious and went totally limp. I thought she died at first but she came out of it slowly but had zero energy afterwards. We ran her to the vet that night because we thought this was serious and all they came up with was her trachea might be collapsing when she gets overly excited so they gave her a weeks supply prednizone and they took a culture from her throat. She did seem more active on the steroids but she started doing something else... Since the first "pass out" she has started having what looks like a seizure but I dont think it is either. 

Whenever someone comes to the front door she gets excited and starts barking like crazy but 30 seconds after the initial barking starts she walks like shes drunk and tips over and always goes into the same position. Which is on her side, rear legs stiff and pulled forward, and her head tilted straight up as far as it can go, and she yelps a few times and she cries. She's done this 5-6 times in the last 2 weeks but tonight was worse. Someone came to the door and she got excited again and afterwards she flipped over on her side again like usual but this time she was squeeling like she was in intense pain, eyes literally crying and she urinated all over the floor. This lasted 15 seconds or so and then she passed out and went totally limp, it took us 2 minutes to get her to wake up and even then she could barely walk as if she had sore hips. She does have bad hips already only being 5, its from a young age accident where she jumped off a ledge and injured her rear end and it healed naturally. All that said we are all completely confused on what it could be and what to do now. The vet wants to take in depth x-rays of her spine again. They have already run several tests from cultures of her throat, to heart worm, urine & stool test, EKG for mumors, heart size x-rays, stress test etc...and it all comes back normal. HOWEVER they said she had a low thyroid response so we are giving her Thyrozine as of tonight. Her first pill was tonight at 6PM, this episode happened at 7:30 so I dont know if they are related. The vet is clueless and the bills are up past $2,000 already and we have no answers! If this keeps up we are going to lose her and it will probably be our fault for not getting a second opinion. Anyway this is a bit long but there's a lot of info that needed said so Im hoping someone out there has come across a case like this. If you or someone you know have seen anything like this please let me know! Thanks in advance.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow..I am so sorry I have no answers, but will keep you sweet baby in my prayers....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Have they ruled out epilepsy? From the description you gave it
sounds like definite seizures to me. I'd call the vet first thing in
the morning and get her in again. If they cannot come up with
a diagnosis I'd see another vet.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm really sorry that this is happening to your baby. I now how tough this is on you. I went through a similar situation in 2006 when the vet didn't now what was wrong with my 2 year old and she died 9 days later.

Has your vet considered Granulomatous meningoencaphalitis, commonly known as GME? This is a neurological disease becoming more and more common in Maltese. 

Here's a link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granulomatous...ngoencephalitis


Good luck and let us know how things are going.

Cathy


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Omg wow... I am so sorry that this is happening to your poor baby. I can't imagine howscary it is to witness these things go on.. If I were you, I would seek a neurologist to definitely rule out seizures...it really sounds like seizures to me. I trully hope you get the answers you need, and I hope Penny starts feeling better soon! Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady has been epileptic for seven years and what you describe does not sound like epilepsy to me. Seizures in true (idiopathic)epileptics aren't triggered by running, barking, activity as you describe. In fact, most seizures occur at night.

We have had several Maltese here who have been diagnosed with GME. I am by no means an expert, but some of the symptoms you describe remind me of what our members have described. Hopefully Susan/Ms. Magnolia will see your post and respond. She has done a lot of research into GME and it possibly being genetic in Maltese.

Here is some basic information. Does any of this sound like what you have seen Penny do?

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_granu...oencephali.html


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, I'm so sorry. I pray that you find the problem soon. I thought at first it must be a heart problem but looks like her test was normal. if you can take a video when it happens it might help the vet. I'll pray for her rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello and welcome to SM. I'm sorry that you are joining us at a time when you are worried and stressed about your baby. I can't say that I experienced symptoms like you are describing when my Sassy was diagnosed with GME/NME. She had seizures much later in her illness and they were not brought on my excitement or stress. Cathy's experience may have been different. 

The FIRST thing that I would do is try and see a specialist or take your dog to a teaching vet hospital. My situation with Sassy went WAY beyond my vet's comfort level and one of our members was a 4th year vet student at the time and she directed me to have my pup admitted to LSU's vet school. They did a great job with testing and diagnosis. It was a tedious process but she got excellent care. Unfortunately my girl's outcome was not good but I am glad that I went beyond my vet to find answers. 

PS. Once diagnosed, my vet cooperated fully with the GME specialist that I located in Boston. I wish I could tell you that problems are not expensive, but that just wouldn't be true. I hope you can hang in there with your pup until you know what you are dealing with. Maybe things aren't as grim as you fear.


----------



## Turbo6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the fast resonse, you folks rock!!

I did some reading on the links you have all provided, thanks for that! Here is what was linked on GME:
_The classical patient is a middle-aged small breed dog of either gender. What sort of neurologic signs are seen depend totally on what area of the nervous system is involved. Seizures, neck pain, drunken gait, walking in circles, blindness, listlessness, tilted head, facial abnormalities, and weakness can be seen. This does not leave out much in the way of neurologic symptoms. _

Penny does walk like shes drunken a few secs before she tips over and the "seizures" start, her head tilts straight up, and she shows weakness immediately afterwards. So I guess that GME is worth bringing up to the vet but I highly doubt they will even know what it is. I had actually planned on getting a video tonight by having someone come to the front door but I wasnt prepared for the person who randomly showed up and her attack was so severe Im affraid to try to make her do this again for video sake. My reading has told me some Malteses have been lost to ongoing seizures that become too severe over time and hers have increased in intensity over the 3 weeks. So I dont want to push her into something that awful.

I will be talking to the vet tomorrow for sure! We're going to have a little coming to Jesus talk tomorrow and if they dont give me some darn good leads or feedback from this Im going elsewhere for better help. They have 9 so called doctors at our vet, you'd think some of these bright folks could come up with something over the course of 3 weeks of investigation and 3 docotor visits...$2000 later heh. 

Unfortunately we have trained her to let us know when someone is at the door so its hard for her NOT to want to sound the alarm when she hears the door bell or knocking. Apparntly I need to put up a sign that says "get off my lawn!" or "ring the bell and die!". I'll keep you fine folks updated on what happens tomorrow. Thanks for all the support, you guys are great.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

She needs to see a Neurologist. I have also loss a yorkie to GME. GME can strike the nervous system which effect the spine or it can strike the brain. Which causes seizures,blindess all sorts of things. They can find this by doing an MRI by a Neuro. I would not fool with your vet anymore and take her to a specialist. It really doesn`t sound like GME to me, my first thought is Heart or Lungs. Just because she only does this when she gets excited. The only way to find out is to take her to a Neuro. 
So sorry for you and your baby having to go through this. Will be keeping you all in my prayers. I went through the same thing with my little Chelsey none of the vets here could figure out what was wrong with her. She saw a lot of different vets. I wish you all the best.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was thinking about the heart and lungs too. But if they have done the tests for heart murmur and they came back ok I don't know. Could it be a collapsing trachea and she does not get enough oxygen ?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of Penny's serious problems.  We'll be here for you when you get back from the vet with more information (hopefully). Also -- maybe someone can help you out with a vet recommendation if you let us kmow where you're located.

Let us hear from you soon, and in the meantime, we'll hold nothing but positive thoughts for dear Penny.


----------



## Turbo6 (Nov 21, 2007)

> I'm so sorry to hear of Penny's serious problems.  We'll be here for you when you get back from the vet with more information (hopefully). Also -- maybe someone can help you out with a vet recommendation if you let us kmow where you're located.
> 
> Let us hear from you soon, and in the meantime, we'll hold nothing but positive thoughts for dear Penny.[/B]


We're in Canton Ohio. So anywhere in NE Ohio that has a good reputation would be good. Everyone I know keeps telling us to take her to some place called zeigllers in Akron. Supposively the vet we have been going to and taking her to today, works WITH the neurologists and heart specialists to have them come in if need be. They also said the doctor can do house calls. If the doc came to the house and rang the bell they would see exactly what the problem is. But I still doubt they would be able to diagnose it. But its an idea. 

This is my thought....might be totally out there! When you get excited your blood pressur rises of course because the heart beats faster. Well if she had a nerve in the spine somewhere that was being hit by a hurniated OR a small tunmor somewhere on the spin it would cause at the very least seizures and other nervous system functions would fail during this epsidoes. Thats just my humanistic approach, not that I can prove it. But something causes the "seizures" or whatever they are and its only when her blood pressure rises. I dont think the blood pressure rising would cause the trache to collapse like they are saying. Plus the doctor said normally the gums will turn whitish or blue when they are gasping for air but hers are always pink. Leave it to me to get the mystery dog!! Oh well hopefully the spin MRI will bring back something. If not Im gonna be scratching both my head and penny's.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am so sorry your baby is ill. My first thought after reading is you need to get to a specialist ASAP! Regular vets are great, but only know so much and sometimes don't know when to refer out. I went through a different illnes this year and if I had listened to my vet my baby would be much worse off. She is fine now. But my vet had no idea what was wrong and just kept running tests. Finally I asked to be referred to a specialist hopsital in Atlanta where I live and they found it on the first test. They are more familiar with uncommon problems. I will be praying for your baby.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I dont think the blood pressure rising would cause the trache to collapse like they are saying.[/B]


*Excitement & Exercice *can cause the trachea to collapse momentarily thus ending in coughing and stretching of the legs and body. If she cannot breathe and is deprived of air for too long it could explain her loss of consciousness. I don't know if the prescription for collapsing trachea is steroids. My vet did not prescribe steroids for my little one even tho he has been diagnosed with heart murmur and enlarged heart that starts pressing on his trachea. He prefers that I am giving him cough medicine. But again, his case might be different.


----------



## Turbo6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well that was a long day. She went to the vet again and she looked her over again and thought it best we go to a nuerologist to see whats going on. So we drove to this animal hospital and he checked her out as well. He doesnt think its a nuerological problem. He seems to think its cardiac related. We all know she has a throat problem but from what the vet said it wasnt all that serious. Her middle flapper in the throat (laringial area) was a hair narrower than it should be, which can lead to them getting things in their windpipe and choking or coughing. That seemed to fit since every time she drinks water she walks out into the living roof and gags a big nasty cough and then shes fine. At night she snores like a banshee so clearly she has some issues there. They said her heart was normal size so that wouldnt cause the trachea to collapse entirely from the heart. The vet's original diagnosis from the EKG said her heart was fine. They tried to get her excited when they ran the tests but its not the same as how crazy and violent she gets when someone rings the door bell. Sudden bursts of excitement are what throw her over the edge. The nuerologist recommended we have the local vet let us use the heart monitor gurdle thing. Supposively they wear this harness around for 24 hours and the heart specialist can go back in and monitor everything that looks out of the ordinary. So we are thinking thats our best bet at this point. For now we are going to keep giving her the thyroid meds and see if there is any change when she gets overly excited. If not we will be ever more LOST! 

I just hope with the holidays and family being around that she doesnt get too stirred up because it was tough to bring her back the other night. I dont think she can take many more of these episodes.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like u r on the right track and all the appropriate tests are being run. have u ever video taped an episode? sometimes that can help give better insight to ur vet into what is going on. good luck !


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jaimie, brilliant as usual with your idea of video recording. That way the doctors can see and hear what she is going through. I hope that you find a solution soon. :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Just an idea......if you have a lot of family coming over tomorrow, you may want to put a little sign over the doorbell asking them not to ring it, to just come on in. I would try to avoid the episodes as much as possible, unless you are going to record it, until they figure it out. I sure hope she is going to be ok!


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

What you described is just what happened to my first Maltese ChiChi in the last stages of Congestive heart failure she had a murmur from around age 5 years and would cough in the beginning she was on lasix whenever she started coughing like every 2 weeks or so I would give her 1/2 of the lasix and she would pee like crazy for few hours and next day she was better.

Around age 12 if anyone rang the door bell or mail man came she would run to the door bark bark bark bark take a few steps into the front room and stagger like she was drunk - once she collapsed and I too thought she was dead I lifted her body from the floor and massaged her chest. After that I put big sign outside do not ring the door bell and place mail in the mail box outside on the post not in the chute. Halloween I would put her in the car and drive around for hours to keep her calm leaving the basket of candy on the porch.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Your poor Penny! Please keep us updated on her progress.

And welcome!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby's health problems. I hope the vets figure out whats wrong, and help her get better. I'm praying for you. rayer:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Although I don't live there any longer, I was born and raised in Akron. I was there last summer visiting my mom and sister and brought my westie with me. She got very sick while we were there and went to Metropolitan Emergency Vet Hospital. It is GRADE A GREAT and I would highly recommend you go there. People come from all neighboring states to get their expertise. While I was there, there were two separate couples who brought in their dogs from Pennsylvania. It's actually in Montrose on Cleveland Massillon Road. Here is the website: http://www.metropolitanvet.com/find_us.htm .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the cause of these episodes can be found quickly and whatever necessary treatment can be started. I hope you can keep things calm. Wonder could someone take her out of the house till guest arrive then bring her in to maybe lessen the 'excitement' of the barking at the door as guests arrive?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Poor baby! I hope you are able to find out very soon what is causing these episodes. I know they must be very scary for both of you!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't have any advice but just wanted you to know that I am thinking about you and your baby tonight. This forum never ceases to amaze me..the outpouring of love and advice when we feel alone. I don't post as often as others but "lurk" and post when I can. :grouphug: I am very grateful for this forum!


----------



## Turbo6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well as of right now we have decided to procede with her thyrozine meds and see what changes it has on her over the course of a few days. Last night when my family arrived from out of town she did have a slight lapse and tried to pass out but we calmed her down enough to where she didnt lose conciousness. But my uncle she isnt very fond of to say the least lol. She is a mean little dog and for some reason she dislikes men. So we had him give her some treats to keep her calm and get her used to him. So far its working. But shes still an iritible little brat sometimes. 

The nueorologist said it would take about 4-6 pills before the throid meds would start kicking in and making a significant difference and this morning was #4. So maybe we'll see improvements but its not likely. I still think she has a heart problem. Its common sense...when her blood pressure rises she has the attack. So the one key ingrediant with blood is the heart pumping it so I think its heart related. Anyway thanks for all the support and prayers, its appreciated!!

I will keep this thread going and up to date just in the case someone else finds these forums and has the same problem. Even if we do eventually lose her maybe we'll be able to find a medication or treatment that helps her.


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

My Chi Chi the last few years was on a bronchial dilator called Oxtrypaline )not sure of the spelling since it was 10 years ago) and digitalis to make her heart beat stronger and half a lasix to remove the fluid around her heart she did not have lasix every day just when her coughing got worse. I am inclined to believe you are right it is her heart - by the way when ChiChi didnt like a male I took that as a warning - I was a widow for the last few years of her life and when she didnt like a male I went with her judgement.


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

Forgot to say that I cooked for ChiChi even though she loved bacon - no bacon no cured meats or hotdogs etc I even made her treats - dehydrated baked and sliced pork liver - it looked like potato chips and she loved them - mostly I cooked her steak, roast beef, liver and roast lamb she also loved pasta marinara or meat sauce no alfredo and loved stuffed green peppers and cabbage rolls too and she ate raw veg. Other than having to take her medicine she never went to the vet but once a year for her injections.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Well as of right now we have decided to procede with her thyrozine meds and see what changes it has on her over the course of a few days. Last night when my family arrived from out of town she did have a slight lapse and tried to pass out but we calmed her down enough to where she didnt lose conciousness. But my uncle she isnt very fond of to say the least lol. She is a mean little dog and for some reason she dislikes men. So we had him give her some treats to keep her calm and get her used to him. So far its working. But shes still an iritible little brat sometimes.
> 
> The nueorologist said it would take about 4-6 pills before the throid meds would start kicking in and making a significant difference and this morning was #4. So maybe we'll see improvements but its not likely. I still think she has a heart problem. Its common sense...when her blood pressure rises she has the attack. So the one key ingrediant with blood is the heart pumping it so I think its heart related. Anyway thanks for all the support and prayers, its appreciated!!
> 
> I will keep this thread going and up to date just in the case someone else finds these forums and has the same problem. Even if we do eventually lose her maybe we'll be able to find a medication or treatment that helps her.[/B]


A "mean little dog" ??? I can't believe any Malt is mean. I think often we interpret being afraid as being mean. She is probably afraid of men, so she may bark or growl to keep them away from her. 

My first Malt Rosebud had congestive heart failure and I had a sign on the door not to ring the doorbell. And the pharmacy I use delivers and I had them put a message in the computer not to ring the bell because they would leave the medicine at the door and ring the bell. Even now that it's been 5 years since Rosebud went to the Bridge they still have "don't ring bell" written on my package and it always reminds me of Rosebud. :wub: So, as others have said, I would put a sign out or disable the bell and try to keep her calm the best you can.

I hope Penny will get better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I really don't have anything to add either but I sure hope little Penny gets better with treatment :grouphug:


----------



## Turbo6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I meant it, she is a testy little brat haha. She hates other dogs with a passion and it takes a good week or so to get her used to another person or another dog. But when you settle her down and she gets to know you she is a VERY sweet dog. Its just getting past that initial "I will kill you" barkfest and shes okay. 

We're gonna unhook the power wire on the doorbell in the house so the button doesnt work for now. Tonight some people came home and she got all excited but I tried my best to keep her calm and really hold her down and talk to her and she only had a very mild episode. Her head pulled up again like she was having a problem but she was over it in a few seconds. So its 100% related to the severity of how excited she gets. If we can keep this to a minimum it will probably be okay but we still need to get to the bottom of this, but it sure sounds like its cardiac.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I meant it, she is a testy little brat haha. She hates other dogs with a passion and it takes a good week or so to get her used to another person or another dog. But when you settle her down and she gets to know you she is a VERY sweet dog. Its just getting past that initial "I will kill you" barkfest and shes okay.
> 
> We're gonna unhook the power wire on the doorbell in the house so the button doesnt work for now. Tonight some people came home and she got all excited but I tried my best to keep her calm and really hold her down and talk to her and she only had a very mild episode. Her head pulled up again like she was having a problem but she was over it in a few seconds. So its 100% related to the severity of how excited she gets. If we can keep this to a minimum it will probably be okay but we still need to get to the bottom of this, but it sure sounds like its cardiac.[/B]


Honestly, the reason she "hates" other dogs is she is scared of them. That's why she is sweet when she gets to know someone as she no longer is afraid of them. It really isn't important in the scheme of things but sometimes it can help when we understand the emotions behind their actions. 

I agree that it sounds like something to do with her breathing/heart. Many years ago my first Malt, Rosebud, was at a teaching hospital with a mysterious ailment. Anyway, she was being released and I was there to pick her up and had just spoken with the internist on her case who then left the room. The resident on her case was still there with us. Rosebud had a bandage completely around her chest. Well we were in a room and someone walked by in the hallway. As was typical with Rosebud, she went ballastic barking excitedly and then all of a sudden fell over on her side and then urinated. Of course I freaked out and thought it was a seizure. The resident saw it happen and he then spoke with the internist. They both assured me it was not a seizure and was that she couldn't get enough air in her excited state due to the bandages constricting her chest. 

Has Penny had a sonogram of her heart? I hope you can find out the problem because if it is an enlarged heart, the sooner she can start meds, the better as the meds can slow the progression.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My dog Skipper had the same fainting episodes when he got overly excited or wanted to play or run with the other dogs. I learned early on what triggered his getting excited and just scooped him up and held him for a bit hoping to avoid the fainting spell. His was a heart problem (Mitral Valve Disease), diagnosed by a specialist who did an echocardiogram. The treatment was Enalapril (Enacard), Lasix and no activity. He had exactly the same symptoms that you have described, the drunken walk, stiff legs, head tilt, yelps, and then he would pass out cold. He didn't usually pee but every time he passed out he would poop.

Good luck with your little one.

Mary


----------



## Turbo6 (Nov 21, 2007)

> My dog Skipper had the same fainting episodes when he got overly excited or wanted to play or run with the other dogs. I learned early on what triggered his getting excited and just scooped him up and held him for a bit hoping to avoid the fainting spell. His was a heart problem (Mitral Valve Disease), diagnosed by a specialist who did an echocardiogram. The treatment was Enalapril (Enacard), Lasix and no activity. He had exactly the same symptoms that you have described, the drunken walk, stiff legs, head tilt, yelps, and then he would pass out cold. He didn't usually pee but every time he passed out he would poop.
> 
> Good luck with your little one.
> 
> Mary[/B]


Thank you Mary, that was very helpful!! How old was Skipper when this first began, and I assume Skipper was male?? All of those meds and disease names could prove to be helpful if I give it to the vet & specialist. I do know that her heart was normal size and that was verified by the cardiac sepcialist when this first began. Im not familiar with what an echocardiogram is exactly but Ive heard of it. They are wanting to put a heart monitor harness on her for 24 hours, is this the same thing? Just curious! But thanks for the informative posts everyone. This is great!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

an echocardiogram is an ultrasound of the heart.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=473319
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skipper was 13 when he started the fainting spells and, yes, he was a male. He was diagnosed with a Grade 3 heart murmur when I adopted him at 8 years old. Through the years the heart murmur got progressively worse, to the point where he started fainting because his heart just couldn't work efficiently enough anymore and it became so enlarged that it started pressing on his trachea and that triggered coughing spells. The Enalapril helped the heart work more efficiently and the Lasix alleviated the fluid buildup around his lungs.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

From what you have described it definitely sounds like a heart problem. After my vet discovered that Maggie had a heart murmur at around 4 months, when puppies are growing out of puppy heart murmurs, he recommended we see a veterinary cardiologist. We took Maggie to one at the University of Florida's vet school. One of the things that they said was the exercise intolerance was one of the symptoms of heart problems that they look for. Maggie is definitely exercise intolerant, so that was a good sign they said. The cardiologist did an echocardiogram and discovered that Maggie had a tiny hole in her ventricular wall. Everything else looked good though. We have to go back around Maggie first birthday for another echocardiogram just to be safe. I hope that helps!!! I hope you get to the bottom of Penny's health issue soon!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Shirley's Chichi (Baxterzmom) started at age 5. It can start at any age. Alex is 10 and it started this year. He is at the same stage (3-4 heart murmur) as Skipper was at age 8. His heart is already enlarged and starts pressing on his trachea. I am just starting the medicines with him. He is on Enalapril (1/2 tablet) and Furosemide Salix (1/2 tablet every other day) for the next two weeks. I am probably overreacting but am afraid to start the medicines too late.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I haven't read all the replies, but it sounds to me like it is a heart problem.

Syncope (fainting) is a sure sign of heart problems. Especially after exercise or excitement. An xray will only show if the heart is enlarged, and an ecg will only tell you if there is a delay in electrical activity. there is another test they should do, and that is doppler, or echo. This test will tell you how the blood is flowing through the heart. And it will definietly tell you if there is a valve disorder. 

Good luck, and I hope you have a diagnosis soon :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a thought, but has your vet xrayed her throat? There is a discussion on another forum I belong to about collapsed trachea and while I was reading the responses, I was surprised how many of the symptoms sounded like what you described. Several members described their dogs passing out from excitement/barking when people come to the door. I then remembered that my sister's Jack Russell had a collapsed trachea that got worse as she aged and she actually had seizures onces during an attack.

I just thought I'd pass this on to maybe ask your vet about.


----------



## muffinsmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Have they checked for congestive heart failure? I lost my Kasha this past July and the symptoms were very similar.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My little Boo had a deficient heart (congenital) and would fall over
like that. It appears something like a seizure but it's not. It's lack
of oxygen to the brain due to insufficient blood flow from the heart.
I would definitely ask for a sonogram as these things can go undiagnosed
without it.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I will keep you and Penny in my prayers. I hope that swiftly you can find the issue and address it for Penny to return to a healthy life.

Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't have any information but I wanted to say I wish you and your baby the best. Please keep us posted on her condition. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just wanted to tell you she continues to be in my thoughts and prayers for a difinitive dx and treatment.


----------



## Turbo6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just to keep everyone up to date she has not been doing very good of late. She had a few fainting spells w/out the seizure like episodes, 4 in the last day. So we took her to the vet hosptial where the neurologist helped us before. We saw a new Dr and he had the cardiologist take a look and they ruled out anything with her heart because their new blood testing showed that she was mildly anemic. He said the white cell count was supposed to be around 40 for a dog her size/age and it was only 18. But we also know that she had an inactive thyroid as well so maybe the combination are causing the problems?? But they are doing to run a lot more tests on her over night and tomorrow to determine whether her anemia is caused from an infection of some kind or if its more serious. As always, thanks for the support and I'll keep everyone posted on the findings.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I pray they find out what is causing her spells. :grouphug:


----------

